# Breastfeeding and slimming world...



## Babyluck

Hi,

I'm just after a bit of advice. I had my baby 6 weeks ago and put on 3 stone whilst pregnant. I lost a stone straight after having my little boy but still have 2 stone pregnancy weigh to lose, plus would like to lose an extra 2 stone on top of that as was overweight before I got pregnant. I am the heaviest I have ever been and its getting me down. There is no point in me dieting with christmas and new year coming up, but I want to start dieting New years day! I have done slimming world in the past and lost lots of weight and was really happy with my figure,but over the years the lbs have crept back on.:cry:

I wondered if someone could give me some advice on following the slimming world diet while breastfeeding???:shrug: I have a running machine too and am determined to use that, plus do lots of walking pushing the pushchair...I will get slim again!!

I have no clothes that fit me and am living in legging!!:cry:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi hun

SW is perfectly safe to follow whilst breastfeeding (im also doing it) but you'd be better joining a group coz you need to have more healthy extra A choices

*the amount differs depending on the age of your baby* xx


----------



## levichips

i'm starting slimming world again and was wondering the same. so will be watching this thread x


----------



## caramelly

I heard that if you want to exercise, make sure to breastfeed first your baby because working out might make your milk sour. I've been doing a lot of reading. I want to know as many tips as I can to lose the weight quick after I give birth


----------



## sept2010

I have exercised and fed lo straight after.. Shes been fine.. Jus make sure u clean up any sweatiness lol xx


----------

